# Anyone else getting the itch?



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't know about you guys, but I am getting the itch for some chrome! I just got an order from fishusa with some new floats and tube bodies, spooled up the shimano with some fresh braid and now the waiting game. Its like waiting for christmas as a kid. Anybody else getting antsy?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't get Antsy. Get out on Erie....now!!


----------



## Phazed (Oct 13, 2017)

Yes I am.... anyone around Walnut Beach (Ashtabula) at the wall see anything yet ?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

This is a leap year for chrome. They don't go into the rivers this year.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

You betcha !!! Just placed an order with Fishusa last night. $$$$


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

""getting""
That itch never leaves 
Lol


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am, but for the saltwater this fall


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Definitely getting the itch! Been starting to take inventoy of what I need to stock up on before the season, and these cold nights make it seem not too far off! Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

seen 2 caught today in the chagrin, about 3hrs apart


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Can’t wait !!!! Bass boats getting oil changed and Winterized on the 24 then to storage and the Steelhead boat will be coming home !


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Temperature is right, and the waters almost perfect. The start is here.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I would be in the creek today, but the work thing put a nick in that leader. I'm heading up tomorrow, I'll let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

I went up to a certain beach somewhere east of Cleveland this morning and got skunked. Not unhappy though, conditions weren’t great and got to see a good sunrise on the lake. It’ll be on next weekend I think


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

What kind of spoons/lures should I use for casting around river mouths from the rocks and walls?


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm a jig fisherman myself, but I have heard gold vibrax spinners and 2/5 ounce little cleo spoons are good.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...spoons/spinners. I mainly throw these. 

Cleo 
Hopkins 
Panther's 
Roosters 
...if it spins/wobbles. 

Standard 2/5 oz. With cleos and the 4 popular colors.

Red/gold
Orange/gold...orange/silver is good.
Blue/silver
Green/silver 

...there are different sizes/colors and some folks make their own and actually are better than store bought/standard stuff.

I like to make aaaa many of casts and cover insane water when steelhead fishing. I try to tone it back with a 2nd <float> rod and have said this over last 4 years or so...lol. 

...maybe this season???

Another lure <spinner> Joe's flies!

Got a good stock pile going on with these as I have caught alot of different species of fish with standard 1/4 oz. this year. Told old boy Mark to get







some at shop this past summer...and now does have some in stock.

...gonna be a good season for sure.
Don.


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok thanks. Off to the fishing tackle store


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

BNiemo said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I am getting the itch for some chrome! I just got an order from fishusa with some new floats and tube bodies, spooled up the shimano with some fresh braid and now the waiting game. Its like waiting for christmas as a kid. Anybody else getting antsy?


Yeah… imagine reading this when you live 1900 miles away from your favorite holes in the Sonoran desert, Phoenix Arizona.
Def miss the crisp mornings on the water and that excitement when you see your float drop or feel a thump on some hardware.
Love the photos and reports! Keep them coming guys. I know how it is to want to keep info secret and discreet but general ideas tricks and tips and sharing the passion and memorable days on the water help others in more ways then we may realize.
until I can make the trip back home to Ohio and hit my fav holes I’ll be there in spirit. Good luck to everyone and never take your access for granted


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Went to the RR after work today not expecting much action but was surprised with 2 nice steelies back to back on jig and maggots.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

SteelStreamer said:


> Went to the RR after work today not expecting much action but was surprised with 2 nice steelies back to back on jig and maggots.
> 
> View attachment 476575
> View attachment 476574


Wow !!! Very nice !!!!


----------



## Bweber1117 (Nov 9, 2020)

Got a question for you guys that fish jigs primarily. Do you dead drift them like you would spawn, or do you twitch them on occasion? I’ve caught many fish on spawn but have yet to get one on a jig/maggot


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm a twitcher! 1/16 oz jig, tube color of your choice, a little stank, cast, twitch, catch. Repeat. I'm no expert on steelhead, just my opinion. I fished with spawn my first time out with zero success. Switched to jigs and killed it.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Twitching in slow water definitely helps.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Bweber1117 said:


> Got a question for you guys that fish jigs primarily. Do you dead drift them like you would spawn, or do you twitch them on occasion? I’ve caught many fish on spawn but have yet to get one on a jig/maggot


Either way depends on the weather
Windy days with a chop no need to twitch them just let the waves do their thingcalm days a twitch every now and then works great 
Biggest thing with a jig is it has to be hanging horizontal not vertical 
If it's hanging vertical 9 out of 10 times they look at it and swim away so adjust often 
Another words you want the line straight down to the eye jig head to be hanging next to the feathers on the side.... you don't want the jig head hanging on top with the feathers dangling straight down from the head


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Either way depends on the weather
> Windy days with a chop no need to twitch them just let the waves do their thingcalm days a twitch every now and then works great
> Biggest thing with a jig is it has to be hanging horizontal not vertical
> If it's hanging vertical 9 out of 10 times they look at it and swim away so adjust often
> Another words you want the line straight down to the eye jig head to be hanging next to the feathers on the side.... you don't want the jig head hanging on top with the feathers dangling straight down from the head












Your jig should hang like the one on the right 
NOT like the one on the leftu


----------



## Pflueger 229 (Mar 29, 2020)

BNiemo said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I am getting the itch for some chrome! I just got an order from fishusa with some new floats and tube bodies, spooled up the shimano with some fresh braid and now the waiting game. Its like waiting for christmas as a kid. Anybody else getting antsy?


Been get some out of Ashtabula.


----------



## Phazed (Oct 13, 2017)

I got one the other day in Ashtabula river the next day I seen seven taken in about 3 hours so I think they are coming in 
sorry no pics


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

They been in the river a couple weeks. This is my 9th one this year. Been fishing a couple hrs every time i go out and thats about 5 times a week. This one was caught way up the chagrin.


----------

